# How Do You Get Hair Bow in ACNL?



## Bunny D.va (Jun 8, 2017)

I've been seeing this hair bow accessory and I am curious how do you obtain it?  Is it from the Sanrio set or is it from something else?  I've been looking all over online and I have had no luck finding it.  Any help in finding it would be appreciated!


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 8, 2017)

From Celeste's RV c:


----------



## Bunny D.va (Jun 8, 2017)

Cottonball said:


> From Celeste's RV c:



Thank you!  ^-^ I was looking all over, now that makes sense.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jun 11, 2017)

if you need to visit celestes rv you can pm me c:


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 12, 2017)

It's from Celeste's RV and it's called Celeste's bow I believe. I don't have Celeste's amiibo, but I managed to obtain it by doing an RV visit to my splatoon amiibo for Celeste's bow. I'm sure there's people who'll be willing to help you out in retail if you let them know what you're looking for. There's also a ton of shops that'll probably have it.


----------

